
The Key to Good Luck Is an Open Mind - acconrad
http://m.nautil.us/blog/-the-key-to-good-luck-is-an-open-mind
======
acconrad
One of the experiments in the post mentions that in order to claim the prize,
you could either count the number of photographs or easily discover the
message "you can stop counting, there are 43 photographs on here." What I
wonder is if there are negative correlations here as well - for example if
lucky people are better at (and more open to) discovering things, does that
also mean they're more likely to blindly follow directions and lack critical
thinking? The first thing I thought when I saw that was "what if they're lying
or they made a mistake and there weren't exactly 43 photographs?"

